# Venison Tenderloin - (Steak Oscar)



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Cut tenderloin into 1 1/2" inch pieces......pond to about 1/3 thickness.

Boil 4" asparagas spears for 3 minutes....take out of water and cool.

make a packet of Bersholet( spelling) sauce.

Cook tenderloin under broiler for 2 minutes......flip over for one minute....take out and cover one side with shredded crab meat and 3-4 asparagas spears.....put back into oven to heat the crab meat...maybe a minute. Take out and spoon sauce over the steaks, crab and spears.

Serve with quartered and boiled Yukon Gold potatoes sprinkled with parsley flakes. A nice Cabernet goes well with this also.

Even my wife liked this one!

(works pretty well with beef tenderloin for those wives that won't try the deer)


----------



## Eagle Eye (Mar 1, 2006)

goat works good too


----------

